# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Phần mềm nhắn tin cho đt di động

## poscovn

Chức năng: :shifty::shifty:
- Gởi tin nhắn cho mọi mạng điện thoại di động bằng máy tính nối internet
- Quản lý danh bạ và tạo thư viện tin nhắn mẫu khổng lồ
- Hẹn giờ nhắn tin trong ngày hay trong tháng
- Quản lý tin đã gởi, xem thống kê xuất ra file
- Gởi nhiều người, gởi cho cùng một nhóm, gởi cho cùng một mạng
- Nhỏ gọn, dễ xài, không cần cài đặt
Yêu cầu::emlaugh::emlaugh:
- Bạn sử dụng mobifone và có tài khoản trên trang http://www.mobifone.com.vn
- Máy có framework 4.0 và nối mạng
Sử dụng:[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
- Download file nén về giải ra được 4 file
- Chạy file Send_Mgs_Mobifone cần 3 phút trải nghiệm là thành thạo
Link MF: http://www.mediafire.com/?60bewqsqfii1qvd hoặc file đính kèm
Cám ơn đã quan tâm ^^!/[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]/[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## manhhung2206

> Chức năng: :shifty::shifty:
> - Gởi tin nhắn cho mọi mạng điện thoại di động bằng máy tính nối internet
> - Quản lý danh bạ và tạo thư viện tin nhắn mẫu khổng lồ
> - Hẹn giờ nhắn tin trong ngày hay trong tháng
> - Quản lý tin đã gởi, xem thống kê xuất ra file
> - Gởi nhiều người, gởi cho cùng một nhóm, gởi cho cùng một mạng
> - Nhỏ gọn, dễ xài, không cần cài đặt
> Yêu cầu::emlaugh::emlaugh:
> - Bạn sử dụng mobifone và có tài khoản trên trang http://www.mobifone.com.vn
> ...


Demo đi bạn, nói không thì chưa thuyết phục lắm!

----------


## phuoc_phuoc5

Đơn giản mà bạn.
Nói Demo mình chẳng biết làm gì tại vì bạn đăng nhập thì sử dụng ngay
Bấm tin nhắn và bấm nút gởi. Mình chia sẽ một số hình ảnh:
Form đăng nhập

Form nhắn tin

Form danh bạ-tin nhắn mẫu- tin đã gởi - hẹn giờ nhắn tin tự động

----------

